# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Dirty Russian: Everyday Slang from "What's Up?" to "F*%# Off

## sperk

http://www.amazon.com/Dirty-Russian-Eve ... 408&sr=8-1 
This is an excellent book that covers many aspects and situations where slang is used, from sports to computers to eating to explicatives (plus many others.) Translating slang can often only offer approximations and some of the translations seem rather obscure like, "He didn't have any cheese, so he had to pull a buy and fly" whatever that means. But for the most part everything is very clear. In addition to slang there are general notes about Russian society and helpful hints such as "However, keep in mind that smack has also played a huge role in Russia's AIDS epidemic. So if you do decide to shoot up in Russia, use your own needles." The books is written with a lot of humor and is a breeze to read. You can learn little things like пиво со сметаной is apparently a drink some people consume. One problem is the lack of an index or glossary so that if you heard a word and wanted to look it up you wouldn't be able to.

----------


## studyr

> One problem is the lack of an index or glossary so that if you heard a word and wanted to look it up you wouldn't be able to.

 Ask me and I'l explain all from "F*%# Off" to "ujoben sie bitter".

----------


## Ramil

Yep, we're the professionals.  ::

----------


## sperk

Thanks, I'll do that!

----------

